# Creation PCUT CT360 and software



## keelerpd (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello all,

Newbie question here. I picked up a Creation PCUT CT360 complete for $150.00 yesterday. I THINK that was successful in getting it set up. It asked for the driver disk and I was able to load the serial USB driver. I have loaded the signblazer software, but it seems to leave ALOT to be desired (poor UI and crashes when I try to import a vector AI file).

Anyway, my question is this. Who is using what software with this cutter. I have a simple design and it is vector already, but just want to be able to cut with this thing. I realize there is a learning curve, but I would like to be able to at least TEST the communication between the PC and cutter.

Any help / advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks all!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I have only used those cutters with Sign Blazer Elements. I have heard of people using them with Flexisign as well, but have not done that myself.


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

with p cut plotter, best software is , sign cut-pro / flex i-starter/pro


----------

